# understanding schoenberg recipe for his musical creation (my view)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

First it's wagnerian (gurrelieder) than some of is work is strauss-ian and there is some brahms in is music but everything deconstructed well kinda and on purpose.

I firmly beleive that his music was very german in tradition but nazi of ww2 would not agree whit me.
The fact that Schoenberg was a jew dosen make him less of a germans.

Yes he is a difficult composer, work like le pierrot lunaire fit only in the right mood otherwise it would annoy, but other than this i find la nuit transfigurée accessible also his chamber symphony numero 2

I never heard moses and Aaron but i did heard some a glimpse of paleas und melissande and it was accessible. People focus on the difficult works and forget the accessible works.

Overall i cannot says he is my best classical composer but his art is entertaining some of it more musical less chaotic.


:tiphat:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Most people point to Verklärte Nacht as an example of his accessible works, but I have to say I've never warmed to it. I'm a little tepid toward Pelleas und Melisande too. I'll take his allegedly more difficult works any day, maybe because I no longer try to understand them. I just allow them to wash over me.

Well, on second thought, I do work a little at understanding the piano concerto and violin concerto, but not until after they have engulfed me.


----------

